# Update on my situation for those who read my prior posts



## luckycardinal (Feb 7, 2012)

I've posted on here a few times about my husband - long story short, he was a stoner who sat around getting stoned/drunk all day, didn't work, didn't do housework and didn't care for the kids. I started therapy to help me get stronger and leave him. I gradually started pulling away and getting more and more independent from him.

Here's some big news - he got a job a couple weeks ago and it's been going well. He has a history of getting fired or quitting but he is showing signs of enjoying his job and being responsible. He even volunteered for a shift he wasn't on for just to help out. We were able to get a second car which really made me happy as it's much more convenient with 2 kids. He also promised to take up payments on our old car and help me pay bills. He has quit getting drunk every day. I think he still gets stoned most days but at least not before work. He doesn't help much more with housework but I'm willing to pitch in more now that we're both working. He works nights so I have some time to myself and with my kids alone, which is nice.

I still don't feel attracted to him but my positive feelings toward him have "grown back" some. I do love him, am still not "in love with" or passionate about him in any way, but I know that that lovey dovey starry eyed feeling isn't what real life's about. If he can straighten up and fly right, I'm willing to stick it out with him...for the sake of our family. I sure wish I could be with someone I feel passionate about but I'd settle for someone who will work with me (not against me) to raise our family. I do believe in miracles and it would take one to bring the passion back, so we will see what happens.

Just wanted to update anyone following my story...


----------



## luckycardinal (Feb 7, 2012)

p.s. - One good thing that's come of all this - I'm much more independent and self-assured now. So, if things go south and I do leave, I'll still be strong. I'm not going into this blindly and I know what he's capable of, but I am willing to give him another shot.


----------

